# bat ears, pictures are these?



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have heard some references to "bat ears" but I have not been able to locate any example in any of my GSD books. Does this refer to shape, ear set or both? 

I think that GSD ears are one of their most expressive parts. I absolutely love Babsy (and her ears), but I wonder if her ears would be concidered bat ears. I am including a progression of her ears with ages when I know them. 

10 weeks:









6 months (the every tip of the one ear is still flopping, but is perfect now):









12 months (hope this does not come through rotated):









Another at 12 months:









Not sure probaby around two:









The rest are at three or just under three years:



























I know the standard says erect when at attention, parallel to eachother and perpendicular to the ground, and she CAN do that. She can also stick them straight out at the sides parallel to the ground in what I call airplane ears.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Don't know but I LOVE her ears!!! They are expressive!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Love the ears 
miss the wonky ear stage


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

this is Breed standard section so no, she doesnt have the best "ear set" but she is soooo adorable. 
Her very expressive face makes up for her bat ears, I guess that is what they are called. (?)
I could go thru my old pics and show you perfect set but its still kind of painful but I did get so many compliments on Sashi's ears. 
I think Neko my rescue has wonky ears lol


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I assume "bat ears" means they are set too wide? Hers look a little wide, but I've seen a lot worse. She also seems to have pretty big ears, so it may just be that when she relaxes them a bit, they look more batty because they are bigger. I personally don't mind ears that are a little big, but I guess as far as the standard, yes, they are a bit too big and set too wide. I think Brian's Deejay has nice ears, his come to mind. They are a nice shape, size, and set.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thanks all, I will look up Deejay.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's his pics from PDB


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I guess I am producing Gigundo ears. I think that the rest are set better, but the only one with small ears was Dubya who I thought had small rather heavy ears.

Jenna:


















Rush's (dark one) ears at eight months:









Whitney:









Arwen's:










Dubya's:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I actually like them on the larger side and pointier. In the pic with the three dogs, I like the middle dogs' ears the best. Not talking about standard, just what I like.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Bat ears:


----------

